# How bad was the last storm??



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Just wondering how bad the last snow storm was and if it killed many birds. these late season storms can be a killer. How much snow was gotten in the different areas of ND??


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont think these last storms will hurt the pheasant that badly because its not long after it snows that its already melting. Now if the hens had already been nesting then it could have been disastrous to the populations.


----------

